# My cat makes me laugh - tonight he...



## Meowy Catkin (15 March 2013)

... proudly gave me an earthworm that he had caught.  It wasn't even a very big one, so his worm-wrangling skills need more work. 

He tries so hard. Bless him.


----------



## Circe (16 March 2013)

One of my cats couldn't catch a cold, so he's done better than she would.
The other cat bought me a giant cockroach the other night, then gave me a filthy look when I jumped up screaming after she had popped it into my lap.

She always looks really impressed with my OH if she sees him killing a bug or spider. She's never impressed by me or the other cat.
Kx


----------



## alainax (16 March 2013)

Awww cute!


----------



## sarahann1 (17 March 2013)

Circe said:



			One of my cats couldn't catch a cold, so he's done better than she would.
The other cat bought me a giant cockroach the other night, then gave me a filthy look when I jumped up screaming after she had popped it into my lap.
		
Click to expand...

Urgh! Gives me the hebbie jebbies!


----------



## TrasaM (17 March 2013)

My mummy cat brings me twigs! Her Son makes up for it though..last autumn he delivered five full grown rats and a wide assortment of voles and shrews.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (17 March 2013)

last autumn he delivered five full grown rats
		
Click to expand...

Now that's a very good cat.


----------



## TrasaM (17 March 2013)

Faracat said:



			Now that's a very good cat.   

Click to expand...

Oh yes, he was very proud of himself.


----------



## thewonderhorse (17 March 2013)

One of mine catches all sorts! From adult magpies to a stoat and a squirrel! I wish she wouldn't feel the need to bring them all in and trill at me to let me know she's got something, bless her x


----------



## NikkiF (18 March 2013)

Funny how some cats never seem to catch anything and others constantly bring home their prizes!

I've had a slow worm, live mice, a dead baby rabbit under the bed, dead frogs, and worst of all a live woodpecker flying round the sitting room   How on earth they got it unharmed through the catflap I shall never understand! Had to get my next door neighbourt to help get it out, it flew away squawking it's head off!


----------



## Pippity (18 March 2013)

I've got one indoor cat who kills daddy-long-legs for me. (I can't stand them. Completely illogical, I know, but I run screaming.)

And then the other one, who goes in and out as he wants, is working on destroying all local wildlife. His favourite is grey squirrels, but on one occasion he showed up with a _fox!_ (I suspect he wasn't entirely responsible for the fox's death, but all respect for even lugging it home.) Oh, and he's also brought down a couple of seagulls.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 March 2013)

Seagulls - that's very impressive!


----------



## Kimage (19 March 2013)

Sammy bless his little cottons was chasing a dead leaf yesterday. He's only ever killed a frog which he swiped out the pond (even I was impressed and I'm terrified of frogs!) and he brings feathers in occasionally. On the other hand, my other cat is a bloody savage. I've dealt with live magpies, rats, mice, pigeons under my bed, the even stole my neighbours leg of lamb which was sitting on their work top ready to be carved for their Sunday roast! She's a bloody liability!!


----------



## asmp (19 March 2013)

Mine used to bring us live mice and drop them on our bed in the middle of the night.  We had great fun trying to catch them so we could chuck them back outside.  Remember one climbing up the bedrooms curtains.  

Worst thing he brought into the house was a pregnant rat - got the husband to deal with that one.

Thank god the cat's elderly now and doesn't go out much anymore.


----------



## Littlelegs (19 March 2013)

Ours brings home bravely hunted presents all the time. Leaves, flowers, bottle tops, pens, clothes pegs etc. Flys, spiders, & the odd bee too. At xmas, she brought a few decorations too. She is ever so proud too. Farm cat however is lethal, & often brings me gifts. In the morning I usually find a gift next to the kettle. Her gifts consist of rats, mice, magpie leftovers. Too partial to magpie to leave me a whole one though.


----------



## Jnhuk (20 March 2013)

The only thing one of my neighbour's stable cats manages to hunt is the mushrooms growing on my muckheap. He is a very chilled out dude which makes me think what sort of mushrooms is he eating!


----------



## mandyroberts (20 March 2013)

I had lots of things already mentioned - stoats, squirrels rabbits rats mice variety of birds and a live baby pheasant in the longer brought in somehow thru the cat flap. But who has had bats!


----------



## mandyroberts (20 March 2013)

I forgot to mention grass snakes and slow worms


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 March 2013)

There are some great hunters out there... and some not so great.  I'm hoping that Kasp will improve... you never know I might be given a pen or a clothes peg one day!


----------



## touchstone (21 March 2013)

I've never had earthworms brought in, but our first cat regularly brought live creatures in, he would drop them in his dinner dish and couldn't understand why they wouldn't stay put.   I got up one morning to find two mice and a rabbit cowering behind the bin, and there was the time he dropped a very live rat in the lounge.  
He's too old and fat to hunt now, and none of the others bring anything back, although one is long haired and like a swiffer mop outdoors, the house is always full of pine needles and bits of twig.


----------



## dafthoss (24 March 2013)

Mine is normally a pigeon killing machine but yesterday she sat and watched 3 massive ones on the front garden and refused to go out and get them. But she has previously brought us bats, birds and many small rodents. If the pigeon has been particularly difficult there is often a trail of feathers across the road.  

The other feels brave for catching a fly


----------



## heebiejeebies (25 March 2013)

Mine has only ever brought me small dead birds - I feel so left out and unloved by him haha he is still only a baba though, maybe in time he will bring me something more adventurous


----------



## Darcydoo (25 March 2013)

One of mine hunts leaves and crisp packets ,his favourite brand is space invaders pickled onion.


----------



## Littlelegs (25 March 2013)

Due to the wind creating 'prey' I have been given a takeaway menu, a huge collection of leaves, some cellophane & what I suspect is a kinder suprise plastic car. Other cat gave me one whole mouse, some internal organs from another rodent & what I think was part of a rabbit.


----------



## Goldenstar (25 March 2013)

One of mine was a mole specialist when he caught one I used to put in on the garden fence and my neighbour would " pay" with a tin of cat food.
He was a lovely cat I miss him still.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (31 March 2013)

My little zeb very proudly brought me a dead ....... Sock!

Jakey on the other hand once left me a robins head stuck to the wall, he used to bring his kill in through the cat flap, drop it into his bowl and scoff it!


----------



## SHCC (31 March 2013)

My two are quite good at catching earthworms. 
But they've just up'ed their game.

Came home to a dismembered dead pigeon halfway up the stairs, and the hall and kitchen coated in feathers.
The guilty two just sat and stared whilst I did a clean up job.


----------

